

New clean infinite energy? - shock
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FxJkQ3mJ3I
Can anyone with more knowledge of the subject comment on this? Is this feasible as a new energy source or is it a hoax?
======
jvenable
My guess is the energy generated by the spinning hemisphere is less than the
energy required to move his wrist when holding the magnet...

~~~
shock
If that's the case, I find it counter intuitive: he barely moves the upper
part of the mechanism while the lower part spins like crazy.

